# A clue on coat?



## supercoop (Jan 29, 2014)

Is there any way to determine in young puppies what the adult coat (length texture etc) will look like once matured? Other than going by the parents coat. Super fluffy puppy equal longer full coat? Sleek short puppy coat equal thinner short adult coat? 
Just curious if there's any secret to this when selecting a puppy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*coats on puppies..*

Apples don't fall far from the tree...look at the parents & it's a very good chance that the puppy will have a similar adult coat as it's parents. Also be sure to inquire on whether the parents have any skin issues, like allergies, hot spoits etc, as they too are inherited. Best of luck....


----------



## supercoop (Jan 29, 2014)

So a thick plush coated puppy is no hint of a nice long feathered adult? Darn.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

